# Hi, everyone!



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

I'm erin. I'm nineteen, and I just had my little girl five days ago. &#9825; Her name is kaleigh and she was born on august 9th. Absolute perfection. I'm head over heels in love. And can I just say being a mommy is great?! But anyways, that's just a little about me and my little princess. So, hi all!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Hey! Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Lo!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congrats sweety! <3


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Desi's_lost said:


> Hey! Welcome to the forum and congrats on your Lo!

Thank you! Your lg is a cutie, btw.


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

xforuiholdonx said:


> Congrats sweety! <3

Thanks so much hun!


----------



## Amber4

Hey!! Congratulations :flower: xx


----------



## 060509.x

Congratulations, and welcome over :)


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Amber4 said:


> Hey!! Congratulations :flower: xx

Hi, and thank you!


----------



## MummyMana

Congratulations! :D


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

060509.x said:


> Congratulations, and welcome over :)

Thanks and thanks again!


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

MummyMana said:


> Congratulations! :D

Thanks, mana!


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome over! :wave:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

ClairAye said:


> Welcome over! :wave:

Well, thanks clair!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Congrats and welcome! :flower:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

aidensxmomma said:


> Congrats and welcome! :flower:

Thank you very much!


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have a 2 year old named Victoria "Tori".


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

x__amour said:


> Welcome to BnB! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have a 2 year old named Victoria "Tori".

Thanks!


----------



## mayb_baby

Congratulations :)


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

mayb_baby said:


> Congratulations :)

Thank you.


----------



## teenmommy15

congrats hun


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

teenmommy15 said:


> congrats hun

Thanks! Congrats to you to!


----------



## teenmommy15

Thanks !!


----------

